# TWITTER: Heat, Bosh agree to 5-yr/$118M deal



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

> Chris Bosh, after talking with LeBron James this past weekend, is seriously considering the Houston Rockets' maximum contract offer of four years, $88 million, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...-houston-rockets-max-four-year-contract-offer


So Bosh is considering signing with the Rockets after talking with LeBron.

This makes me think that LeBron is leaving the Heat for sure.



> The Rockets made the same max offer to Carmelo Anthony, but they have come to believe he will not accept it.


So Carmelo is going to the Lakers. If Carmelo stays with the Knicks, then Lance goes to the Lakers.

This leaves the Heat with resigning Wade :hibbert:

Predict the % of empty seats in 4th quarters of games in Miami this season with Wade and Shabazz Napier as the primetime players
:2ti:


----------



## Fadeaway44 (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Nah man Greg Oden is gonna step up


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Free James Jones #HeatNation 

Certainly looking like the Big Three will go their separate ways. I see Cleveland as a favourite for LeBron's signature as it keeps him in the East and it can be sold off as going home - rather than Championship chasing.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

If Bosh signs with Houston, what's to keep Melo from joining Lebron and Wade in Miami??


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If Bosh signs with Houston, what's to keep Melo from joining Lebron and Wade in Miami??


Bam! Like I just said until he signs I think Melo to Miami is a great situation if Bosh leaves


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

If Bosh leaves, Miami gets Melo.

Why do you think Melo is taking his time?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Not even one of Kenneth's worst posts.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pyrex said:


> If Bosh leaves, Miami gets Melo.
> 
> Why do you think Melo is taking his time?


The July moratorium?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If Bosh signs with Houston, what's to keep Melo from joining Lebron and Wade in Miami??





Pyrex said:


> If Bosh leaves, Miami gets Melo.
> 
> Why do you think Melo is taking his time?


That's not going to keep Lebron in Miami if that's where you two are going with this.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> That's not going to keep Lebron in Miami if that's where you two are going with this.


Teaming with Melo wouldn't keep him in Miami? Explain this I can't wait to hear


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Teaming with Melo wouldn't keep him in Miami? Explain this I can't wait to hear


No, it wouldn't. And it's not that hard to figure out why. 

He's just replacing Bosh with Carmelo. What the hell do you think Lebron's reason for opting out in the first place was? So the Heat could add more depth. How the hell does adding Carmelo solve that problem when they're already losing one of their major players, the latter of whom leaving actually leaves a big gap for Miami in an area they were already lacking heavily in to begin with? I mean, if they could have gotten Carmelo WHILE the big three stayed in Miami, then yea, sure, you might have a point. 

And how do they pull this off? Did Carmelo ever say he was going to take a huge pay cut? Lebron still wants his max contract. So how the hell does Lebron sign with Miami if Miami signs Carmelo?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> No, it wouldn't. And it's not that hard to figure out why.
> 
> He's just replacing Bosh with Carmelo. What the hell do you think Lebron's reason for opting out in the first place was? So the Heat could add more depth. How the hell does adding Carmelo solve that problem when they're already losing one of their major players, the latter of whom leaving actually leaves a big gap for Miami in an area they were already lacking heavily in to begin with? I mean, if they could have gotten Carmelo WHILE the big three stayed in Miami, then yea, sure, you might have a point.
> 
> And how do they pull this off? Did Carmelo ever say he was going to take a huge pay cut? Lebron still wants his max contract. So how the hell does Lebron sign with Miami if Miami signs Carmelo?



Well explain why both on the market still with so called max offers on the table?
You can be naive as you want, but Melo is better than Bosh by 5 miles.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

The funny thing is Melo is a better rebounder than Bosh. I think the front court of a team including Wade/James/Anthony would just be too slim to compete though.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Well explain why both on the market still with so called max offers on the table?
> You can be naive as you want, but Melo is better than Bosh by 5 miles.


Also tell us how much depth does Cleveland, Pheonix, or even Houston has


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



edabomb said:


> The funny thing is Melo is a better rebounder than Bosh. I think the front court of a team including Wade/James/Anthony would just be too slim to compete though.


Name a real C and another MLE PG and you have the best team in the EC


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Well explain why both on the market still with so called max offers on the table?
> You can be naive as you want, but Melo is better than Bosh by 5 miles.


Because Carmelo still wants to win a title and wants to join the team that best fits his needs. He knows joining Houston wont do much because one of the guys he'll be playing with is a ball jacker and the main point guard is Jeremy ****ing Lin. Odds are he's waiting for Lebron because that'll open up his options better. The only place Carmelo can actually play with Lebron in is Phoenix, and that's the only destination that would actually make sense for them to actually play in together. There's no possible way Lebron and Carmelo are playing in Miami together. From a logic standpoint it's not happening. But even then, from a money standpoint it isn't a possibility.

Lebron is still on the market because he wants to see what the Miami Heat are doing. It has absolutely nothing to do with Carmelo. He wants Miami to solve the problems that they experienced when they got their asses kicked by the Spurs. And so far, they haven't done that. In fact, they've done the exact opposite.



edabomb said:


> The funny thing is Melo is a better rebounder than Bosh. I think the front court of a team including Wade/James/Anthony would just be too slim to compete though.


Yea but he's not a better defender, which completely derails the meaning of the Carmelo signing at this stage if you're trying to improve Miami. Also Melo may be a better rebounder but you can be assured that down low against the heavier players, Bosh is a more valuable rebounder than Carmelo is. 



Pablo5 said:


> Also tell us how much depth does Cleveland, Pheonix, or even Houston has


Well, lets see...

Cleveland is an incredibly young team all around and a lot of the talent is already very good, if not serviceable for the most part. We all know how much of an utter disappointment Anthony Bennett was. Do you have any idea how much better he becomes all of a sudden when playing with Lebron? Or what about Andrew Wiggins? How about Waiters? How about Irving? Already better depth than what Miami has which is a ailing old line up of players. Houston definitely has better depth as well, but not as much compared to Cleveland or Phoenix. But they also have two all stars in James Harden and Dwight Howard. Jeremy Linn would also benefit greatly from playing with Lebron.

Phoenix I shouldn't even have to explain to you. I can't believe you're actually asking. If you're not a troll, I shouldn't need to explain that one to you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Also tell us how much depth does Cleveland, Pheonix, or even Houston has


More than Miami?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Wait are you serious? Waiters and Wiggins and is what you're selling? Now let's carve it up like it very well may happen.

Wiggins and Waiters to Minnesota for Love. So now you have Bron, Irving, and Love with who again?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Wait are you serious? Waiters and Wiggins and is what you're selling? Now let's carve it up like it very well may happen.
> 
> Wiggins and Waiters to Minnesota for Love. So now you have Bron, Irving, and Love with who again?


In that situation you'd still have Varejao, Thompson, Bennett, Zeller and Jack, which is as good or better than what Miami is offering.

Look, I'm not on board with the Lebron to Cleveland crowd, but arguing benches and supporting casts like its a huge strength for the Heat next season is just a mistake.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> More than Miami?


You're delusional. After Lin be forced to walk Houston has nothing left. Pheonix outside the starting 5 is bare and Cleveland is a joke.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> In that situation you'd still have Varejao, Thompson, Bennett, Zeller and Jack, which is as good or better than what Miami is offering.
> 
> Look, I'm not on board with the Lebron to Cleveland crowd, but arguing benches and supporting casts like its a huge strength for the Heat next season is just a mistake.


Bennett and Thompson? Jack is decent which I actually like at times. Give the Heat time to fill up and you'll think differently


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> You're delusional. After Lin be forced to walk Houston and nothing left. Pheonix outside the starting 5 is bare and Cleveland is a joke.


:laugh: Yea... I'm the delusional one.

Please, name the players Miami will have coming off the bench next season.

Bear in mind when you mention Granger and act like he's a quality reserve, I'll bring up his stats. Same goes for when you talk up McRoberts even though he probably wouldn't start in Cleveland or Phoenix.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Bennett and Thompson? Jack is decent which I actually like at times. Give the Heat time to fill up and you'll think differently


Couldn't the same be said for Cleveland? 



Pablo5 said:


> Wait are you serious? Waiters and Wiggins and is what you're selling? Now let's carve it up like it very well may happen.
> 
> Wiggins and Waiters to Minnesota for Love. So now you have Bron, Irving, and Love with who again?


A much, much better supporting cast than Miami. 

You still have Varejao, a former all team second defensive member who not to long ago was putting up 14 points and 14 rebounds per game and didn't repeat that because he was coming off the bench last season, Jarrett Jack, Anthony Bennett, Tristain Thompson, who, as I said before, could be a walking double double, Tyler Zeller, hell even Haywood is at least going to be somewhat useful in that he'll provide some solid minutes without ****ing up the offense or defense to an extent that we die a horrible death out there on the court.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Bennett and Thompson? Jack is decent which I actually like at times. Give the Heat time to fill up and you'll think differently


Yea, let's write off Bennett after one year.

And yea, Thompson sucks, double double young big men grow on trees.


I'll ask again, who will be coming off the bench for Miami? Let's stay away from vague "wait and see" replies please. They just signed Granger and McRoberts. A big addition is not coming if the big 3 stay. There's no room.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Yea, let's write off Bennett after one year.
> 
> And yea, Thompson sucks, double double young big men grow on trees.
> 
> ...


...Greg Oden, Michael Beasley and Danny Granger?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

*Chris Bosh has no need to compare with Michael Jordan 6 rings. 2 rings are enough for him. Let's take the money! Let Melo join the Heat.

Chris Bosh is better off, so are the Heat!*


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Yea but he's not a better defender, which completely derails the meaning of the Carmelo signing at this stage if you're trying to improve Miami. Also Melo may be a better rebounder but you can be assured that down low against the heavier players, Bosh is a more valuable rebounder than Carmelo is.


Agree 100%. The Spurs would eat a front court of Melo and McRoberts alive. The team would match up okay with OKC but would be in trouble with all other WC powerhouses I think.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Ballscientist said:


> *Chris Bosh has no need to compare with Michael Jordan 6 rings. 2 rings are enough for him. Let's take the money! Let Melo join the Heat.
> 
> Chris Bosh is better off, so are the Heat!*


Did you seriously just edit your post from having regular font to having bold and increased size?

Taking advice from Jamal won't do you much good man. He's awesome and all, but lets be real here.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Ballscientist said:


> *Chris Bosh has no need to compare with Michael Jordan 6 rings. 2 rings are enough for him. Let's take the money! Let Melo join the Heat.
> 
> Chris Bosh is better off, so are the Heat!*


If Chris Bosh has a chance to better than Jordan, why not let him try?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I mean clearly the team that has been at the bottom of the league collecting #1 picks the past four years is going to have more assets than the team with almost half its cap tied into LeBron James himself. What the Heat offer is the coach and teammates that LeBron has built chemistry with for years and is still competing for championships. Either Shaq or Kobe could have left LA when their only bench player was Samaki Walker but they didn't. You don't just hop around and pick a team based on talent. 

Also, you guys need to quit acting like the Heat team is complete junk. They lost to the Spurs, get over it. Bosh is better than every player on Cleveland.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> ...Greg Oden, Michael Beasley and Danny Granger?


Oden and Beasley aren't on the Heat roster I don't think. Granger is a decent when he's not asked to play significant minutes. McRoberts is a better piece outside of the Big 3 on last years Heat roster (with the exception of the HOF bound Allen). 

Don't forget they still have to fill in the roster (bench) with players that will be willing to play for a ring for the cheap.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



edabomb said:


> Agree 100%. The Spurs would eat a front court of Melo and McRoberts alive. The team would match up okay with OKC but would be in trouble with all other WC powerhouses I think.


Score for score the Heat would have a chance. Look at every game it was Bron and who else? When Wade was actually worth the ink on his contract thats what made the Heat dangerous. Now add another 25 ppg scorer and its that much harder to beat them


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Adam said:


> I mean clearly the team that has been at the bottom of the league collecting #1 picks the past four years is going to have more assets than the team with almost half its cap tied into LeBron James himself. What the Heat offer is the coach and teammates that LeBron has built chemistry with for years and is still competing for championships. Either Shaq or Kobe could have left LA when their only bench player was Samaki Walker but they didn't. You don't just hop around and pick a team based on talent.
> 
> Also, you guys need to quit acting like the Heat team is complete junk. They lost to the Spurs, get over it. Bosh is better than every player on Cleveland.


Irving>Bosh. Easily.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

LeBron would be an idiot to go to Cleveland and throw away AT LEAST a year of his prime. If he wants to go back, sign a one year deal, let Kyrie (and all the other players who have never played a meaningful NBA minute in their lives) make the playoffs this year and get some experience, and then sign with them next year. You don't leave a contending team to go to a shithole and start rebuilding. Best case scenario they would be one year away. The Big Three were night and day from year one to year two and that team was far better than this proposed Cavs team. What would they be? Two years away? Throw away two prime years just to play with Kyrie Irving? That's a winning strategy.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> You're delusional. After Lin be forced to walk Houston has nothing left. Pheonix outside the starting 5 is bare and Cleveland is a joke.


Wait, what?

if you look at our roster from last year: Bledsoe, Dragic, Tucker, Frye, Plumlee. Was our starting 5, so take Frye out(now in ORL) and put Keiff in. That leaves, Ennis, Warren, Green, Goodwin, Len, and Marcus Morris with Bogdan coming soon and a dump truck of money to spend.

You're right that's nothing compared to talented bench of Norris Cole, Rashard Lewis, James Jones, Ray Allen, Udonis Haslem, and Tony Douglas.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Irving>Bosh. Easily.


Alonzo Gee > both of them.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> ...Greg Oden, Michael Beasley and Danny Granger?


Beasley is gone for sure I'd assume. Off the bench they'll have Napier, whom Pablo will try to talk up as a promising young guard after he just shit talked 16ppg 22 year old Dion Waiters. 

On top of that they'll have Udonis Haslem who is a shell of a useful player for the most part at this point, and certainly not better than Tristrian Thompson. They'll have Norris Cole who is a great defensive PG, but I wouldn't act like hes any superior overall the Jack even with Jacks down year. 

They'll probably Ray Allen back, who I sure know I like on my squad way more than first overall pick Andrew Wiggins who will suck for sure because Pablo said so.

And hey, there's Danny Granger. And we're just assuming hes going to come back and be an amazing vet off the bench. While Bennett had a rough year last year, we're writing him off, but Granger? He had an even worse year, but we're going to give him the benefit of the doubt. 


If Lebron went to Cleveland, the supporting cast there is clearly superior to what Miami is offering at this point.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



l0st1 said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> if you look at our roster from last year: Bledsoe, Dragic, Tucker, Frye, Plumlee. Was our starting 5, so take Frye out(now in ORL) and put Keiff in. That leaves, Ennis, Warren, Green, Goodwin, Len, and Marcus Morris with Bogdan coming soon and a dump truck of money to spend.
> 
> You're right that's nothing compared to talented bench of Norris Cole,* Rashard Lewis, James Jones*, Ray Allen, Udonis Haslem, and *Tony Douglas*.


Those players are gone. Upgrades are in the making


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Oden and Beasley aren't on the Heat roster I don't think. Granger is a decent when he's not asked to play significant minutes. McRoberts is a better piece outside of the Big 3 on last years Heat roster (with the exception of the HOF bound Allen).
> 
> Don't forget they still have to fill in the roster (bench) with players that will be willing to play for a ring for the cheap.


Actually yes they are. Allen may be hall of fame bound but he's not anything special now a days other than a solid three point shooter off the bench. McRoberts is a good player off the bench, but again, he does nothing for the Heat in regards to the problems they were having last year. 



Pablo5 said:


> Score for score the Heat would have a chance. Look at every game it was Bron and who else? When Wade was actually worth the ink on his contract thats what made the Heat dangerous. Now add another 25 ppg scorer and its that much harder to beat them


Not really. Defensively the Heat suddenly become much worse. Anthony's style of play is horrible team-wise and could actually make Wade and maybe even Lebron worse. In fact Carmelo might be the only person in the entire NBA that Lebron wouldn't make better. You can't just randomly put three guys together and expect them to work. Wade/Lebron/Carmelo in no way is a good big three, there's so much wrong with it and I shouldn't need to explain it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Adam said:


> LeBron would be an idiot to go to Cleveland and throw away AT LEAST a year of his prime. If he wants to go back, sign a one year deal, let Kyrie (and all the other players who have never played a meaningful NBA minute in their lives) make the playoffs this year and get some experience, and then sign with them next year. You don't leave a contending team to go to a shithole and start rebuilding. Best case scenario they would be one year away. The Big Three were night and day from year one to year two and that team was far better than this proposed Cavs team. What would they be? Two years away? Throw away two prime years just to play with Kyrie Irving? That's a winning strategy.


I don't really agree with that. Next year a team whos core is Lebron, Irving, Wiggins, with Waiters, AV, Thompson, Bennett and Jack is above what Miami is doing right now with the whole Granger and McRoberts signings while letting probably Beasley and Chalmers or Birdman walk. 

Irving is already a very good player when healthy, and you have Wiggins as your third or fourth option? That's a real sexy team for Lebron as long as Kyrie and Anderson stay out of injury trouble.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Those players are gone. Upgrades are in the making


Please, look at this years list of free agents and let us know who they're getting. 

Didn't you tell me today that Gasol is going to sign for like 8 mil?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Beasley is gone for sure I'd assume. Off the bench they'll have Napier, whom Pablo will try to talk up as a promising young guard after he just shit talked 16ppg 22 year old Dion Waiters.
> 
> On top of that they'll have Udonis Haslem who is a shell of a useful player for the most part at this point, and certainly not better than Tristrian Thompson. They'll have Norris Cole who is a great defensive PG, but I wouldn't act like hes any superior overall the Jack even with Jacks down year.
> 
> ...


Jack is a decent player, but theres a reason he's a journeyman. Wiggins and Waiters will be soon as gone if Bron joins the Cavs. Napier was a decent college player, but I'm confident that even in his rookie year he would be a better player than Chalmers.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Score for score the Heat would have a chance. Look at every game it was Bron and who else? When Wade was actually worth the ink on his contract thats what made the Heat dangerous. Now add another 25 ppg scorer and its that much harder to beat them


I agree with you in that that would still get out of the East. I think against the best of the West they would be too inconsistent with their scoring though - nobody down low to pound it in to if the jumpers aren't falling.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Those players are gone. Upgrades are in the making


Ok Norris Cole, Ray Allen, Udonis Haslem, Danny Granger and Josh McRoberts.

That's assuming Ray Ray doesn't retire and Haslem resigns, both are obviously likely but still not guaranteed.

Not I would happily take the Suns bench moving forward than that Heat bench. Now if it's for just this year, then it's a toss up until we see how the Suns youth performs. 

And there isn't a lot more money the Heat have left. Deng, Gasol and Ariza have all reportedly said they won't take a fraction of what they are worth to play supporting roles in Miami. So what's left? Jameer Nelson possibly.

Oh, and it's PHOENIX not PHEONIX. GAH!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> And hey, there's Danny Granger. And we're just assuming hes going to come back and be an amazing vet off the bench. While Bennett had a rough year last year, we're writing him off, but Granger? He had an even worse year, but we're going to give him the benefit of the doubt.


Woah woah woah...that's "Danny Gangster" to you, pal.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



edabomb said:


> I agree with you in that that would still get out of the East. I think against the best of the West they would be too inconsistent with their scoring though - nobody down low to pound it in to if the jumpers aren't falling.


Hey getting there is the key. Than coaching adjustments will determine the rest.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Jack is a decent player, but theres a reason he's a journeyman. Wiggins and Waiters will be soon as gone if Bron joins the Cavs. Napier was a decent college player, but I'm confident that even in his rookie year he would be a better player than Chalmers.


You're an idiot. 

Why in the good **** would Cleveland trade Wiggins and Waiters if Lebron goes to the Cavs? And even if they did, we're pretending they're getting nothing in return for the most hyped first overall pick since Lebron, and a 22 year old 16ppg 2 guard. 


But hey, Napier is going to be the shit.


You're a ****ing moron.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> I don't really agree with that. Next year a team whos core is Lebron, Irving, Wiggins, with Waiters, AV, Thompson, Bennett and Jack is above what Miami is doing right now with the whole Granger and McRoberts signings while letting probably Beasley and Chalmers or Birdman walk.
> 
> Irving is already a very good player when healthy, and you have Wiggins as your third or fourth option? That's a real sexy team for Lebron as long as Kyrie and Anderson stay out of injury trouble.


That team has zero experience. Those guys you're naming haven't shown anything in playoff games and aren't even that good. Waiters? AV? AV was awful last year and Waiters is cancerous and doesn't even know how to play basketball. Again, zero meaningful NBA play from him. Jack wasn't better than Norris Cole last year. Bennett is a complete mystery. Thompson hasn't looked impressive at all. We don't even know if he can play meaningful minutes in playoff games, and he's not giving you more than Bosh. That team is at the very least two years away. There's no escaping that fact. Miami is ready right now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



UD40 said:


> Woah woah woah...that's "Danny Gangster" to you, pal.


I honestly disappointed in myself right now. P-Gangster. Lance is a Gangster. And I never once thought to call him Danny Gangster? I just kept repeating Stranger Danger and wondering why no one liked my posts?

I'm not even going to enjoy watching the Bachelorette with my wife now. Might nights ruined.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Adam said:


> LeBron would be an idiot to go to Cleveland and throw away AT LEAST a year of his prime. If he wants to go back, sign a one year deal, let Kyrie (and all the other players who have never played a meaningful NBA minute in their lives) make the playoffs this year and get some experience, and then sign with them next year. You don't leave a contending team to go to a shithole and start rebuilding. Best case scenario they would be one year away. The Big Three were night and day from year one to year two and that team was far better than this proposed Cavs team. What would they be? Two years away? Throw away two prime years just to play with Kyrie Irving? That's a winning strategy.


Dude we can already tell that this is simply the Heat fan of you speaking. The simple fact of the matter is, right now from a roster standpoint, the Cavaliers are a much better destination than the Heat are. There's no possible way you can argue against this. Absolutely no way. 

And a one year deal? Dude, come on now. This is getting a little ridiculous. He wants a max contract. He's won two titles already. He's not wasting his prime if he's going to a team that is filled with a lot of young talent that has a lot of promise, the first overall pick in Wiggins who has a shitload of potential and can already make an impact on both sides of the floor, and a new head coach who was a legend in Europe. 

Oh and did I mention Irving? You know, that guy who's easily better than Bosh is right now?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> Why in the good **** would Cleveland trade Wiggins and Waiters if Lebron goes to the Cavs? And even if they did, we're pretending they're getting nothing in return for the most hyped first overall pick since Lebron, and a 22 year old 16ppg 2 guard.
> 
> ...


Because they want Kevin Love you dick rod. Damn you know nothing but steady run your dick lips


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Dude we can already tell that this is simply the Heat fan of you speaking. The simple fact of the matter is, right now from a roster standpoint, the Cavaliers are a much better destination than the Heat are. There's no possible way you can argue against this. Absolutely no way.
> 
> And a one year deal? Dude, come on now. This is getting a little ridiculous. He wants a max contract. He's won two titles already. He's not wasting his prime if he's going to a team that is filled with a lot of young talent that has a lot of promise, the first overall pick in Wiggins who has a shitload of potential and can already make an impact on both sides of the floor, and a new head coach who was a legend in Europe.
> 
> Oh and did I mention Irving? You know, that guy who's easily better than Bosh is right now?


#ShutUpIrving


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Jack is a decent player, but theres a reason he's a journeyman. Wiggins and Waiters will be soon as gone if Bron joins the Cavs. Napier was a decent college player, but I'm confident that even in his rookie year he would be a better player than Chalmers.


That's fine, that still gives Lebron Love, which, btw, gives Lebron a better big three in Cleveland than what he had in Miami.

Don't believe me? 

Wade and Bosh in no way were better players after playing with Lebron. In fact they got worse. I'm not saying Wade got to the spot he's at now because of Lebron, but he in no way improved when Lebron joined his team. Love and Irving though? Two guys who are excellent spot up shooters? Offensively playing alongside someone like Lebron is exactly what they need. Not to mention Irving is more than willing to give up the ball and let someone else shoot (believe it or not, he actually does do this). 

The only thing Miami's big three has over Cleveland's potential big three is defense, which, given the new coach they got who has a very big focus on defense apparently, would change. Not dramatically or anything, but you can bet your ass Love and Irving will have a better focus defensively. Not to mention when Irving isn't ball watching like a ****ing idiot, he can actually play defense exceptionally well.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Ray Allen also looks like he is following LeBron - Cavs would appear to have the cap space to add him.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Because they want Kevin Love you dick rod. Damn you know nothing but steady run your dick lips


They have never shown any interest in wanting Kevin Love after he said he didn't want to play in Cleveland, regardless of the fact that he apparently said afterwords that he would stay if Lebron joined. Assuming of course the Timberwolves would actually agree to do such a trade, odds are Love isn't going to Cleveland. I'd love for it to happen, but I don't see it happening.

Not to mention, I feel like the Timberwolves are going to want more than just Wiggins and Waiters for someone like Kevin ****ing Love.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> That's fine, that still gives Lebron Love, which, btw, gives Lebron a better big three in Cleveland than what he had in Miami.
> 
> Don't believe me?
> 
> ...


Ok, I have to ask how many Cavs have you watched?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



edabomb said:


> Ray Allen also looks like he is following LeBron - Cavs look they would have the cap space to add him.


Seeing shit like this makes me really, really want to scream like a little ****ing girl.



Pablo5 said:


> Ok, I have to ask how many Cavs have you watched?


A lot more than you obviously.

Oh wait that was a serious question? Just about all of them really. That's Irving's main weakness defensively. He loses his man really easily because he has a big tendency to ball watch. When it's a one on one situation man to man defense, he does an okay job of the most part of defending the ball handler. It's not five star defensive work or anything, but it's solid.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Coming from a Heat fan, in a basketball sense, Phoenix is his best bet. Not a roster en flux like Miami, not a team where he'll have to wait on to develop like Cleveland, but a team that has the pieces to be the "supplementary guys" and cap space for another big name.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I don't feel like moderating, so everyone who has called anyone a name in this thread can edit it themselves. 

Let's discuss basketball in a civil tone please.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> They have never shown any interest in wanting Kevin Love after he said he didn't want to play in Cleveland, regardless of the fact that he apparently said afterwords that he would stay if Lebron joined. Assuming of course the Timberwolves would actually agree to do such a trade, odds are Love isn't going to Cleveland. I'd love for it to happen, but I don't see it happening.
> 
> *Not to mention, I feel like the Timberwolves are going to want more than just Wiggins and Waiters for someone like Kevin ****ing Love.*


Ok, add couple of bodies but those two would be apart of the deal. The Wolves are desperately trying to trade instead of seeing him walk.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Because they want Kevin Love you dick rod. Damn you know nothing but steady run your dick lips


So.... let me get this straight.

You're saying Lebron would never go to Cleveland, but if he did, it's a certainty that they'd trade 2 players you wrote off as being shitty and worse than Shabazz Napier for Kevin Love?

:laugh: Holy ****. I don't even know how to insult that.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Diable said:


> I don't feel like moderating, so everyone who has called anyone a name in this thread can edit it themselves.
> 
> Let's discuss basketball in a civil tone please.


Indeed….


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Ok, add couple of bodies but those two would be apart of the deal. The Wolves are desperately trying to trade instead of seeing him walk.


Oh I agree with that, but I can't see the Cavaliers going for the trade. They thought about it before, weren't even the front runners in landing the trade, and just gave up as soon as Love said he didn't want to play there. I doubt Love saying he would sign a contract with Cleveland if Lebron went there changes the Cavaliers mind on getting him. Odds are they would probably let Lebron play with the current roster now, see how that turns out, and then if they think this roster isn't working out, they would probably get Love there. 

Although, Cleveland did have two 60 win seasons in a row and we all know how that turned o...oh wait they didn't have another all star in Irving. Nevermind.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> So.... let me get this straight.
> 
> You're saying Lebron would never go to Cleveland, but if he did, it's a certainty that they'd trade 2 players you wrote off as being shitty and worse than Shabazz Napier for Kevin Love?
> 
> :laugh: Holy ****. I don't even know how to insult that.


Please because you love to enter into conversations and start bs. Show me where I said they were worse than Napier. 

http://msn.foxsports.com/ohio/story...-with-cavs-long-term-if-lebron-returns-062614


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> So.... let me get this straight.
> 
> You're saying Lebron would never go to Cleveland, but if he did, it's a certainty that they'd trade 2 players you wrote off as being shitty and worse than Shabazz Napier for Kevin Love?
> 
> :laugh: Holy ****. I don't even know how to insult that.


Wait, Pablo said that DION WAITERS is worse than Napier?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Ok, I have to ask how many Cavs have you watched?


Probably more than the guy who recently claimed Irving was one of the highest fga players in the league?

That guy was you by the way. You're the guy who said Kyrie is tops in the league in field goal attempts, even though he's not even close.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Diable said:


> I don't feel like moderating, so everyone who has called anyone a name in this thread can edit it themselves.
> 
> Let's discuss basketball in a civil tone please.


Come on man, I'm on my cell phone. Can it wait until tomorrow?

Come on Diable, be cool. 

Andy is on hometown dates right now. I hate this dude she's with right now. He's not there for the right reasons at all bro. Dude just wants to be the next bachelor.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Oh I agree with that, but I can't see the Cavaliers going for the trade. They thought about it before, weren't even the front runners in landing the trade, and just gave up as soon as Love said he didn't want to play there. I doubt Love saying he would sign a contract with Cleveland if Lebron went there changes the Cavaliers mind on getting him. Odds are they would probably let Lebron play with the current roster now, see how that turns out, and then if they think this roster isn't working out, they would probably get Love there.
> 
> Although, Cleveland did have two 60 win seasons in a row and we all know how that turned o...oh wait they didn't have another all star in Irving. Nevermind.


This would be Cleveland best chance and this time I would hope Gilbert wouldn't screw it up. Trading Wiggins, and Waiters for a chance at a championship would be worth it.

60 win seasons and no Finals oh damn that must have hurt


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Probably more than the guy who recently claimed Irving was one of the highest fga players in the league?
> 
> That guy was you by the way. You're the guy who said Kyrie is tops in the league in field goal attempts, even though he's not even close.



Again go get the post so I can shut you up like I did a week ago bout it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Please because you love to enter into conversations and start bs. Show me where I said they were worse than Napier.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/ohio/story...-with-cavs-long-term-if-lebron-returns-062614


Did you not specifically talk both players down, especially Waiters, and then talk up Napier as being better than Chalmers and a real bright spot?

Feel free to leave out the bullshit. It's a yes or no question. I can quote where you did just that if you'd like.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Again go get the post so I can shut you up like I did a week ago bout it.


Pardon? When the **** did you ever "shut me up".

What happened in your delusional mind one week ago?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Did you not specifically talk both players down, especially Waiters, and then talk up Napier as being better than Chalmers and a real bright spot?
> 
> Feel free to leave out the bullshit. It's a yes or no question. I can quote where you did just that if you'd like.


I really feel right now that you're a dumb***. During the conversation that you come into I have always said Waiters and Wiggins would be traded for Love. Then me and Irvin talked about the bench area, now me saying Napier is an upgrade to Chalmers is somehow taking a run at Waiters?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> I really feel right now that you're a dumb***. During the conversation that you come into I have always said Waiters and Wiggins would be traded for Love. Then me and Irvin talked about the bench area, now me saying Napier is an upgrade to Chalmers is somehow taking a run at Waiters?


I mentioned Cleveland support players and you specifically picked out Bennett, Thompson and Waiters and talked them down. A few posts later you talked up Napier as a key to Miamis bench. Did that or did that not happen?

Just give me a simple yes or no.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



> More bets have been placed on the Cleveland Cavaliers to win the 2015 NBA title than on any other team at the Las Vegas Superbook. LeBron James hasn't committed to return to the Cavaliers. But some betting money sure has.
> "They are our biggest liability right now," said MGM VP of Race and Sports Jay Rood. "We took a dime ($1,000) on them at 40-1."
> 
> The Cavs are currently down to 10-1 at the MGM.
> ...


Money is going towards the Cavs because the odds of him leaving the Heat for the Cavs is growing


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Wait are you serious? Waiters and Wiggins and is what you're selling? Now let's carve it up like it very well may happen.
> 
> *Wiggins and Waiters to Minnesota for Love. So now you have Bron, Irving, and Love with who again*?





R-Star said:


> In that situation you'd still have *Varejao, Thompson, Bennett, Zeller and Jack, which is as good or better than what Miami is offering.*
> 
> Look, I'm not on board with the Lebron to Cleveland crowd, but arguing benches and supporting casts like its a huge strength for the Heat next season is just a mistake.





Pablo5 said:


> Bennett and Thompson? Jack is decent which I actually like at times. Give the Heat time to fill up and you'll think differently





Pablo5 said:


> Jack is a decent player, but theres a reason he's a journeyman. *Wiggins and Waiters will be soon as gone if Bron joins the Cavs*. _*Napier was a decent college player, but I'm confident that even in his rookie year he would be a better player than Chalmers.*_


Now tell me how did I talked down on them again. Ok, ill wait clown but i don't have all night


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JerryWest said:


> Money is going towards the Cavs because the odds of him leaving the Heat for the Cavs is growing


Which is why vegas will get the suckers to bet on him returning to Cleveland and rape there asses, lol. 

BTW the sports book area in MGM in Vegas is pretty damn good


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Now tell me how did I talked down on them again. Ok, ill wait clown but i don't have all night


If your contention that they absolutely will trade for Love and are arguing that a team of:

Irving
Kevin Martin
Lebron
Love
Varejao

Thompson
Jack
Bennett
Zeller 

Is way worse than

Cole
Wade
James
McRoberts
Bosh

Napier
Granger
Allen
Haslem

Then again, I'm not sure what to tell you other than you're completely delusional.

The point of the Napier thing is you're talking down Cleveland players and then talk up Napier as already being better than Chalmers (because you say so), and it's asinine.

A core of Love and Irving blows Wade and Bosh out of the water.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> If your contention that they absolutely will trade for Love and are arguing that a team of:
> 
> Irving
> Kevin Martin
> ...


Reading comprehension is key I guess. The Heat doesn't have a complete roster so the two aren't comparable right now. Talking up Napier was a clear indication that he's an upgrade over Chalmers.

I said that to say after Love, Irvin, and Bron what do you have as in the bench and its depth which was the exact issue me and Irvin were discussing.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Heat core is now Wade and Shabazz.

I don't think it's likely Bosh he would want to go to the Rockets if he thought LeBron was staying. Doesn't make sense for him to talk to LeBron and then want to leave if LeBron said I'm staying in Miami.

It does make sense if LeBron says, "Hey Chris, I'm going to stay in Miami for sure;" to have that followed up by Bosh to start thinking, "alright I'm going to Houston now.'

It does make sense for Bost to leave Miami if he thinks he needs to carry the Heat on a team with Wade and Shabazz but no LeBron.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Reading comprehension is key I guess. The Heat doesn't have a complete roster so the two aren't comparable right now. Talking up Napier was a clear indication that he's an upgrade over Chalmers.
> 
> I said that to say after Love, Irvin, and Bron what do you have as in the bench and its depth which was the exact issue me and Irvin were discussing.


What money is Miami going to use? They already used the MLE knowing they'd be capped out if the big 3 come back.

What players are coming?

Please. Enlighten me.

Also, is Love and Irving a better combo than Wade and Bosh?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JerryWest said:


> Heat core is now Wade and Shabazz.
> 
> I don't think it's likely Bosh he would want to go to the Rockets if he thought LeBron was staying. Doesn't make sense for him to talk to LeBron and then want to leave if LeBron said I'm staying in Miami.
> 
> ...


Or it's a scenario where Bron tells Bosh to take the max knowing that it will be his last contract most likely.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JerryWest said:


> Heat core is now Wade and Shabazz.
> 
> I don't think it's likely Bosh he would want to go to the Rockets if he thought LeBron was staying. Doesn't make sense for him to talk to LeBron and then want to leave if LeBron said I'm staying in Miami.
> 
> ...


Who has said Bosh wants to go to Houston? Chris "inside sources" Broussard broke that Houston was going to offer him a deal, and even then he couldn't even get the numbers right.

Bosh hasn't said anything.

At this point the only reason anyone is waiting around is because Lebron is sitting back and masturbating to yet another summer that is all about him. He isn't changing his mind daily on what he's going to do like some sort of psychopath.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Johnny Manziel to Cleveland signaled a shift.

Cleveland is the new Miami.

Miami is the new Cleveland.

Expect Drake at Cavs games next season instead of Heat games.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> What money is Miami going to use? They already used the MLE knowing they'd be capped out if the big 3 come back.
> 
> What players are coming?
> 
> ...


This is what happens when you have no clue of what you're talking about. I acknowledge that would be a great trio, but the question was wouldn't it be the same problem with depth as the Heat. 

Small moves makes a roster complete. Post me the many articles that praised the Spurs for bringing in Bellinelli, Diaw, and Mills. I can show you plenty of articles that wrote the Spurs off for those moves which turned out to be great moves.

Again those names aren't sexy, but they compliment a core of Duncan, Parker, Leonard, and Manu sometimes. 

McRoberts was a player that several teams wanted and the Heat got him for 5m per. Granger isn't the player he was, but that should tell you from the 2m he signed for, but what team wouldn't take 10 ppg player that can defend for 2m


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JerryWest said:


> Johnny Manziel to Cleveland signaled a shift.
> 
> Cleveland is the new Miami.
> 
> ...


Drake is a team whore. Manziel is good friends with Bron


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> This is what happens when you have no clue of what you're talking about. I acknowledge that would be a great trio, but the question was wouldn't it be the same problem with depth as the Heat.
> 
> Small moves makes a roster complete. Post me the many articles that praised the Spurs for bringing in Bellinelli, Diaw, and Mills. I can show you plenty of articles that wrote the Spurs off for those moves which turned out to be great moves.
> 
> ...


Granger isn't a 10ppg player, nor is he a good defender at this point.

Who are the several teams who outbid for McRoberts that you're mentioning? Are we just saying whatever we want right now and saying its fact?

I do like how the Spurs recent moves all sign to a great bench in Miami though....

Oh, by the way. On the contracts they just signed, Miami could not sign Diaw or Mills because they don't have the cap space, sooooo solid point bro.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Bosh told the Rockets that he wants to be in Miami with Lebron. Let's change thread title.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JerryWest said:


> Johnny Manziel to Cleveland signaled a shift.
> 
> Cleveland is the new Miami.
> 
> ...


What team will J-Biebertron be going to?

Because that's the team I want to follow. You better beliebe that.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Marcus13 said:


> Bosh told the Rockets that he wants to be in Miami with Lebron. Let's change thread title.


Recently?


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Granger isn't a 10ppg player, nor is he a good defender at this point.
> 
> Who are the several teams who outbid for McRoberts that you're mentioning? Are we just saying whatever we want right now and saying its fact?
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...h-mcroberts-commits-four-year-deal-miami-heat


*The versatile power forward was pursued hard by eight teams* and also received a strong offer from the Charlotte Hornets, who badly wanted to keep McRoberts for his passing and shooting ability. He averaged 8.5 points, 4.8 rebounds and 4.3 assists per game last season.

*Granger averaged 8.2 points* and 3.2 rebounds per game last season]

OK, I guess Granger and was off by 1.8 ppg. Again they brought him in for 2m


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> http://espn.go.com/nba/truehoop/mia...h-mcroberts-commits-four-year-deal-miami-heat
> 
> 
> *The versatile power forward was pursued hard by eight teams* and also received a strong offer from the Charlotte Hornets, who badly wanted to keep McRoberts for his passing and shooting ability. He averaged 8.5 points, 4.8 rebounds and 4.3 assists per game last season.
> ...


Are we still calling Granger a good defender?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> This would be Cleveland best chance and this time I would hope Gilbert wouldn't screw it up. Trading Wiggins, and Waiters for a chance at a championship would be worth it.
> 
> 60 win seasons and no Finals oh damn that must have hurt


Why would you want to trade away Wiggins and Waiters? Both have great potential in this league, especially Wiggins, a guy who had a pretty good amount of hype going into this years draft, a class of which was arguably the best one we had since 2003, the year Lebron got drafted.

I get it, a trio of Irving/Lebron/Love is great and better than Wade/Lebron/Bosh, but keeping Wiggins and Waiters in Cleveland gives yourself more to work with and solves the potential problem that you'd have lined up for you at SG. Yea sure the Cavaliers would get Kevin Martin if they made the trade and he's a great scorer, but that would leave them exposed defensively at both guard spots unless Irving suddenly makes a better commitment to defense. 

And btw, yes, it did hurt. It hurt really ****ing badly.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Put me in the camp who is underwhelmed by these 2 signings for the Heat.

McRoberts is a decent player and all, sort of a poor man's Bosh, but he does not excel at several things they need from bigs: he is an OK shooter, a low volume scorer, a below average rebounder, and mediocre defender. Basically the same problems they have with Bosh. His big strengths are passing & running the break. I do not think his passing will shine playing with Lebron b/c the ball just won't be in his hands enough, like it was with Charlotte. His main advantage with Lebron is as a finisher on the break. Not a terrible signing but not close to solving their problems.

The Granger deal is low risk b/c it's small money, but I think the likelihood of him helping them much is pretty low. He is just physically done, IMO.

I wouldn't say these are "bad" signings given the Heat's limitations, just underwhelming.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

For once I agree with R-Star , in that situation Cavs bench is alot better then the Heat one... anyone saying otherwhise is just blind... the Cavs bench players are all young and top picks who are hungry , where the Heat bench players are all old.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I find it interesting Melo hasn't made his decision yet.

Wouldn't surprise me at all if LeBron & him are conspiring to force Bosh out of Miami so Melo can replace him.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



cima said:


> I find it interesting Melo hasn't made his decision yet.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me at all if LeBron & him are conspiring to force Bosh out of Miami so Melo can replace him.


I said it right after i read the article about Bosh to Houston. Yes, we have heard about Bron seeking the max and i still believe that was for any team that would sign him as a free agent. 

Notice neither has made any statements to the media and how the entire market has basically stopped and sitting idle.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

You guys get way too cloak and dagger. There's 0 chance that there's some secret plan for Lebron to secretly mind **** Bosh off the team.

Melo is not going to the Heat. Sorry bro's.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



cima said:


> I find it interesting Melo hasn't made his decision yet.
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me at all if LeBron & him are conspiring to force Bosh out of Miami so Melo can replace him.


Carmelo going to Miami won't make LeBron go back. Already explained why.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Carmelo going to Miami won't make LeBron go back. Already explained why.


#ShutUp Irving. 

Just because people get tired of explaining why most things you write are wrong doesn't mean you're not still wrong.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I don't think it's likely, I'm just saying it wouldn't surprise me. Melo solves the "no one but LeBron can score" problem they had in the Finals. Defensively it doesn't change anything, but they're more competitive if they can score more.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> You guys get way too cloak and dagger. There's 0 chance that there's some secret plan for Lebron to secretly mind **** Bosh off the team.
> 
> Melo is not going to the Heat. Sorry bro's.


I can see Carmelo going but I don't see LeBron going there with him.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



hobojoe said:


> #ShutUp Irving.
> 
> Just because people get tired of explaining why most things you write are wrong doesn't mean you're not still wrong.


Dude, it won't make LeBron go back. If you can't understand something so simple then don't post more stupid shit in this thread.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Dude, it won't make LeBron go back. If you can't understand something so simple then don't post more stupid shit in this thread.


Carmelo Anthony signing with Miami would not make LeBron re-sign with the Heat because...a delusional teenager says so?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I need less Irving in my life.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



hobojoe said:


> Carmelo Anthony signing with Miami would not make LeBron re-sign with the Heat because...a delusional teenager says so?


How does that solve their depth problem? They're just replacing bosh with Anthony. Stop saying such stupid shit just to try to make me sound stupid. getting old


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> How does that solve their depth problem? They're just replacing bosh with Anthony. Stop saying such stupid shit just to try to make me sound stupid. getting old


It doesn't solve their depth, but it does make them better. McBob and Granger is a small start to addressing their depth issues, but they still have ways to go. But you can't deny that adding Melo makes them better. Melo > Bosh


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



cima said:


> It doesn't solve their depth, but it does make them better. McBob and Granger is a small start to addressing their depth issues, but they still have ways to go. But you can't deny that adding Melo makes them better. *Melo > Bosh*


Scoring wise yes, but Bosh does alot of things better than Melo and the most important of them is his willingness to play third banana to Lebron and Wade.. I am still not convinced Melo's play style is the best fit with those two guys. I agree that Melo makes them a more talented team but not necessarily a better team if that makes sense.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



cima said:


> It doesn't solve their depth, but it does make them better. McBob and Granger is a small start to addressing their depth issues, but they still have ways to go. But you can't deny that adding Melo makes them better. Melo > Bosh


Man I went round and round with the kid. He aint moving off the Cleveland roster crap. 

Meanwhile the Heat can still make a few moves and land decent players on the cheap and would have a better cast than Cleveland.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



roux said:


> Scoring wise yes, but Bosh does alot of things better than Melo and the most important of them is his willingness to play third banana to Lebron and Wade.. I am still not convinced Melo's play style is the best fit with those two guys.


I think Wade becomes third banana now. Everyone knows he certainly can't be #1 and he let everyone down last year as #2 .

In the NBA Finals, Miami's biggest problem other than defense was no one could score but LeBron. Melo solves that and automatically makes them more competitive. Maybe playing with LeBron gets Melo to buy in on the defensive end?

Don't underestimate what having another go-to-scorer like Melo would do for LeBron's game and thus the rest of the Heat as a unit. If LeBron can engage more on the defensive end, it makes the team much better.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

If he's healthy, Emeka Okafor could be a good pickup for the Heat. He should come cheap and he'd automatically become their best rim protector.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Man I went round and round with the kid. He aint moving off the Cleveland roster crap.
> 
> Meanwhile the Heat can still make a few moves and land decent players on the cheap and would have a better cast than Cleveland.


As it stands right now, Cleveland does have a better supporting cast than Miami. That could change but no matter what Miami does, Cleveland will have youth on their side.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



roux said:


> Scoring wise yes, but Bosh does alot of things better than Melo and the most important of them is his willingness to play third banana to Lebron and Wade.. I am still not convinced Melo's play style is the best fit with those two guys. I agree that Melo makes them a more talented team but not necessarily a better team if that makes sense.


Melo is a better rebounder, scorer and he can put a team on his back. Not to mention he's one of the best catch and shoot players in the NBA. You put that aside Bron and even a broken Wade and that spells trouble for a lot of teams. 

Miami defense didnt play no different from the last Finals. The only visible difference was that Wade and Bosh was on vacation in this year Finals. Look at the Heat record when Bron, Wade, and Bosh scored at least 20 each.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



cima said:


> *As it stands right now*, Cleveland does have a better supporting cast than Miami. That could change but no matter what Miami does, Cleveland will have youth on their side.


As i said last night there is quality players that will play for cheap once they know if the Big 3 will return


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



cima said:


> If he's healthy, Emeka Okafor could be a good pickup for the Heat. He should come cheap and he'd automatically become their best rim protector.


Damn he's still in the NBA. I havent heard his name in a long while.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I'm mad I missed this thread last night, I'm late to the party. 

This would probably be best case scenario for Miami, but if the rumors are true that LeBron stays in Miami for a short-term deal since he is in win now mode, what if Miami looks like:

PG- Jameer Nelson, Norris Cole, Shabazz Napier
SG- D Wade, Ray Allen, ??
SF- LeBron James, Danny Granger, James Jones
PF- Carmelo Anthony, Carlos Boozer, Udonis Haslem
C- Emeka Okafor, Josh McRoberts, Chris Andersen

I think that team is good enough to win this year. Their depth isn't great or anything but I think that's their best case scenario, and I don't even know how realistic it is.

Does Chicago even amnesty Boozer if they don't get Melo??


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> How does that solve their depth problem? They're just replacing bosh with Anthony. Stop saying such stupid shit just to try to make me sound stupid. getting old


There is a 100% chance if Carmelo Anthony signs with Miami it is to play with LeBron James. No amount of phone calls and texts from Alonzo Gee is going to change that.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Pablo5 said:


> Damn he's still in the NBA. I havent heard his name in a long while.


He was traded to Phoenix last year but was out all season due to injury.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



roux said:


> Scoring wise yes, but Bosh does alot of things better than Melo and the most important of them is his willingness to play third banana to Lebron and Wade.. I am still not convinced Melo's play style is the best fit with those two guys. I agree that Melo makes them a more talented team but not necessarily a better team if that makes sense.


Well, he would be playing second banana to Lebron not third to Wade. Wade should not be considered the #2 on the Heat at this point. Barring some sort of huge bounce back Melo would be the primary scorer and Lebron primary creator.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Stephen A. Smith seems convinced that Melo will either stay in New York for the money, or join forces with Lebron in Miami. 

SAS says alot of dumb things, but he did call the Big 3 to Miami back in 2010, way before anyone else reported it. I think he has legit intel somewhere in those camps.

This theory does line up with what's happening, too, which is Melo hasn't made a decision b/c he is waiting to see what Bosh & Lebron do. It appears likely Lebron will stay in Miami, so the ball will then be in Bosh's court to either take less $$ to stay in Miami or take the max $$ in Houston.

If Bosh takes the max $$ in Houston, I think that triggers Melo going to Miami. And it explains why things seem stagnant with Melo right now. IMO, Melo thinks going to Miami is a guaranteed championship or two, so if he takes less money it will be Miami. If Bosh blocks him by returning, Melo takes the money in New York. IMO, Melo is only keeping Chicago & LA on his "list" for leverage purposes.

This whole thing is just odd to me b/c Melo didn't even have Miami on his interview list.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I don't think so.

Melo is a money-oriented guy. He will stay in NY ( except LeBron takes the MLE).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



cima said:


> I'm mad I missed this thread last night, I'm late to the party.
> 
> This would probably be best case scenario for Miami, but if the rumors are true that LeBron stays in Miami for a short-term deal since he is in win now mode, what if Miami looks like:
> 
> ...


That team would absolutely be good enough to win this year but I don't think that team is possible unless Lebron, Wade and Melo decide they'll sign for 1/5 max contract.

McRoberts and Granger have already agreed to deals. Melo could be brought in with the salary hole Bosh would leave.

Where do they get the money to sign Nelson, Okafor and Boozer? Those guys aren't signing for the league minimum.

The whole situation is a bit funny because it does kind of feel as if they are trying to string things out to get Bosh to leave and for Melo to come in.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

SAS is a joke.

I don't remember him calling the big 3 in 2010. If anything I remember him yapping his mouth about knowing about it or guessing it but never publicly called it after the fact. I might be a homer because I can't stand the ****ing guy.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JNice said:


> That team would absolutely be good enough to win this year but I don't think that team is possible unless Lebron, Wade and Melo decide they'll sign for 1/5 max contract.
> 
> McRoberts and Granger have already agreed to deals. Melo could be brought in with the salary hole Bosh would leave.
> 
> ...


This scenario assumes that they take the minimum. It's possible. Nelson has cashed out and Okafor might realize that his career is pretty much over so it is a chance for him to win a ring before it happens but I still doubt it.

As for Boozer, Chicago has to amnesty him and no way he clears wavers unless he pulls some sort o Shareef Abdul Raheem (Or Zo) to go play with Miami.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JNice said:


> That team would absolutely be good enough to win this year but I don't think that team is possible unless Lebron, Wade and Melo decide they'll sign for 1/5 max contract.
> 
> McRoberts and Granger have already agreed to deals. Melo could be brought in with the salary hole Bosh would leave.
> 
> ...


This is under the assumption that Nelson and Okafor sign for the minimum and Boozer gets the amnesty. I thought if you are amnestied you can sign with any team but I think I was wrong about that.

Nelson could sign for the minimum if he's looking for a ring. Same with Okafor but I think he is more likely to sign the minimum because he didn't even play last year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Dee-Zy said:


> This scenario assumes that they take the minimum. It's possible. Nelson has cashed out and Okafor might realize that his career is pretty much over so it is a chance for him to win a ring before it happens but I still doubt it.
> 
> As for Boozer, Chicago has to amnesty him and no way he clears wavers unless he pulls some sort o Shareef Abdul Raheem (Or Zo) to go play with Miami.


I'd say it is more likely Lebron forces a S&T to the Utah Jazz than Miami signs Nelson, Okafor and Boozer for minimum.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



cima said:


> It doesn't solve their depth, but it does make them better. McBob and Granger is a small start to addressing their depth issues, but they still have ways to go. But you can't deny that adding Melo makes them better. Melo > Bosh


I'm not denying that, in fact I even said before that it does make them better, but only in the sense of scoring. 

From a defensive standpoint, the Heat suddenly become worse. No matter what position you decide to put Anthony at, you're basically exposing yourself at that position defensively. Down low, you're done. Someone said before that if Anthony joined then the Heat would win. They absolutely would not. Do you have any idea how badly the Spurs would rip the Heat apart down low? You thought this past finals series was one sided, you're in for the ass whooping of a life time next year with a roster like what those that are projecting Carmelo going to with the Heat (which, again, isn't even financially possible so I don't know why we're even having this discussion). 



hobojoe said:


> There is a 100% chance if Carmelo Anthony signs with Miami it is to play with LeBron James. No amount of phone calls and texts from Alonzo Gee is going to change that.


No there's not. I can't believe how stupid the shit you're posting is right now.

Carmelo isn't joining Miami, and if he does it would only be because Lebron left. Financially, there's no possible way Lebron and Carmelo can play together in Miami unless Wade ended up leaving. The only place he can join right now where he can actually play with Lebron in would be Phoenix, because you can be assured Carmelo wants to win as well. 



Pablo5 said:


> As i said last night there is quality players that will play for cheap once they know if the Big 3 will return


What quality players are available that will play for cheap in Miami? Do you have any idea how much cap space Miami will have left if they somehow manage to sign the big three back?

People need to realize, there isn't going to be a big three in Miami anymore. There could be Wade and Carmelo if he joins, there could be Lebron or Wade, Lebron or Bosh (assuming of course Lebron is dumb enough to stay in Miami in either one of those situations), or it could be Bosh and Wade. Regardless, right now, unless Carmelo, Wade or Bosh is willing to take a huge pay cut, and so far Bosh is the only one who has actually shown he's interested in doing so (I think), there's not going to be a big three in Miami again. 

I don't understand how you guys are having such a difficult time understanding this.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JNice said:


> I'd say it is more likely Lebron forces a S&T to the Utah Jazz than Miami signs Nelson, Okafor and Boozer for minimum.


I'm pretty much right there with you. I'm just saying that technically, that could happen for Nelson and Okafor.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> No there's not. I can't believe how stupid the shit you're posting is right now.
> 
> Carmelo isn't joining Miami, and if he does it would only be because Lebron left. Financially, there's no possible way Lebron and Carmelo can play together in Miami unless Wade ended up leaving. The only place he can join right now where he can actually play with Lebron in would be Phoenix, because you can be assured Carmelo wants to win as well.
> 
> ...


Everything you're saying is wrong. You can keep up the pathetic act, talking down to people and pretending like you have any clue how the salary cap works or what Bird rights even are, but no one with a functioning brain is buying it. You do not know what you are talking about. Again, #ShutUp Irving.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Oh well, at least we got future GOAT McBob.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Miami's staying together. They bumped the meeting back a day to have a "happy to have him back, compete for championships, tradition, culture, etc" press release handy.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



hobojoe said:


> Everything you're saying is wrong. You can keep up the pathetic act, talking down to people and pretending like you have any clue how the salary cap works or what Bird rights even are, but no one with a functioning brain is buying it. You do not know what you are talking about. Again, #ShutUp Irving.


Wow that was such a great argument you made to back up your statement that is obviously full of shit. What a pathetic cop out. The fact you think that Carmelo replacing Bosh would make Lebron come back, assuming we don't think Lebron is an idiot, after lack of depth was Lebron's reasoning for opting out in the first place, is stupid in of itself.



Bogg said:


> Miami's staying together. They bumped the meeting back a day to have a "happy to have him back, compete for championships, tradition, culture, etc" press release handy.


So which guys do you think are taking the big pay cuts?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Bogg said:


> Miami's staying together. They bumped the meeting back a day to have a "happy to have him back, compete for championships, tradition, culture, etc" press release handy.


God I hope you're right. I don't give a shit either way, but I really don't want to spend another summer doing the "Will he say, will he leave" nonsense.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> God I hope you're right. I don't give a shit either way, but I really don't want to spend another summer doing the "Will he say, will he leave" nonsense.


I kind of feel the same way tbh. I don't really care what decision he makes, I just want one to be made already so this can end.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> God I hope you're right. I don't give a shit either way, but I really don't want to spend another summer doing the "Will he say, will he leave" nonsense.


Honestly? I think it'd be really funny if he said he was going to take his trip to Brazil to clear his head and make up his mind.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Wow that was such a great argument you made to back up your statement that is obviously full of shit. What a pathetic cop out. The fact you think that Carmelo replacing Bosh would make Lebron come back, assuming we don't think Lebron is an idiot, after lack of depth was Lebron's reasoning for opting out in the first place, is stupid in of itself.


Care to show me where LeBron said that? 



XxIrvingxX said:


> So which guys do you think are taking the big pay cuts?


LeBron is eligible for a max deal starting at $20.7 million per year. The Heat can give both LeBron and Melo contracts starting at that $20.7 million figure and still give Wade a 4-year contract for over $64 million, McRoberts the MLE they agreed to give him and Granger the biannual exception.

Or, if they're keeping Wade, Bosh and LeBron together they can pay all three of them max contracts. They won't, but they could. Again, you don't understand how the salary cap works.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Bogg said:


> Honestly? I think it'd be really funny if he said he was going to take his trip to Brazil to clear his head and make up his mind.


He just may. I like Lebron these days, but I think hes still the same drama queen at heart.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



hobojoe said:


> LeBron is eligible for a max deal starting at $20.7 million per year. The Heat can give both LeBron and Melo contracts starting at that $20.7 million figure and still give Wade a 4-year contract for over $64 million, McRoberts the MLE they agreed to give him and Granger the biannual exception.


Well, no. If Bosh leaves and Miami dips under the salary cap, they lose the mid-level and bi-annual (although they do pick up the room exception, which lets them honor their commitment to Granger). To keep their commitment to McRoberts (and it wouldn't be prudent to dick over a BDA client like that) they'd have to dip into the newly-created cap space, probably taking them out of play for Melo. In that scenario, though, they'd probably be able to pick up either Gasol or Deng.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Bogg said:


> Well, no. If Bosh leaves and Miami dips under the salary cap, they lose the mid-level and bi-annual (although they do pick up the room exception, which lets them honor their commitment to Granger). To keep their commitment to McRoberts (and it wouldn't be prudent to dick over a BDA client like that) they'd have to dip into the newly-created cap space, probably taking them out of play for Melo. In that scenario, though, they'd probably be able to pick up either Gasol or Deng.


My mistake, that only works if they're keeping Bosh instead of adding Melo (or under pre-2011 rules). With the current rules, the Heat would have to come up with $5.3 million in pay cuts between LeBron, Carmelo and Wade from those numbers I posted. Wouldn't affect the Granger deal.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



hobojoe said:


> Care to show me where LeBron said that?


...why else would he opt out? 

And I can just as easily say the same in regards to Lebron joining Miami if Carmelo came to Miami. 



hobojoe said:


> LeBron is eligible for a max deal starting at $20.7 million per year. The Heat can give both LeBron and Melo contracts starting at that $20.7 million figure and still give Wade a 4-year contract for over $64 million, McRoberts the MLE they agreed to give him and Granger the biannual exception.
> 
> Or, if they're keeping Wade, Bosh and LeBron together they can pay all three of them max contracts. They won't, but they could. Again, you don't understand how the salary cap works.


They can do it with Bosh, sure, but they can't do the same with Carmelo. Plus if Lebron is going to stay in Miami, there's no way he's taking a max contract if they take big contracts like that. They need better talent on the team and Lebron knows this. There's a reason he opted out in the first place, something you're failing to take into account.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> ...why else would he opt out?
> 
> And I can just as easily say the same in regards to Lebron joining Miami if Carmelo came to Miami.


So, you just made it up?



XxIrvingxX said:


> If you're trying to get depth on this Miami Heat team, then giving all three of the big three max contracts gives them absolutely no cap space to do so. So while they can keep the big three with max contracts, odds are unless Lebron gives up entirely on the idea of winning, there's no way Lebron's signing a max contract with Miami if both Wade and Bosh take big contracts with Miami as well. I know exactly how the salary cap works. The thing you're failing to take into account however is Lebron's reasoning for doing this in the first place.


Can you stop saying LeBron's reasoning? You just admitted to making that up (or at the very least "inferring" it without him saying it). It's your reasoning, not his.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



hobojoe said:


> So, you just made it up?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stop saying LeBron's reasoning? You just admitted to making that up (or at the very least "inferring" it without him saying it). It's your reasoning, not his.


I didn't make this up at all, and I didn't admit to it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481431359224049664
Several people reported this as his reasoning in regards to why he opted out. But knowing you you're gonna say "nope, give me his exact quote or else you're making it up" bullshit that you always do.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I know I'm supposed to want Lebron to come back.

But god damn it I can't pass this up. I just found this shit and I'm having a difficult time deciding on whether or not it's a troll source or not. 

http://www.legionreport.com/2014/07/05/source-confirms-lebron-james-is-coming-back-to-cleveland/



> A writer for The Akron Beacon Journal was told by Dru Joyce II that he reviewed a text from LeBron James shortly after the Finals and said he’s “coming back to Cleveland,” according to Josh Teplitz, of North East Ohio, who is close to The Akron Beacon Journal writer.


This load of shit xD xD


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I didn't make this up at all, and I didn't admit to it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481431359224049664
> Several people reported this as his reasoning in regards to why he opted out. But knowing you you're gonna say "nope, give me his exact quote or else you're making it up" bullshit that you always do.


I'm looking for the word depth, which you've claimed LeBron said multiple times now. While you're Twitter searching, check to see if Woj or anyone else has mentioned that LeBron and Carmelo want to play together over the past month. You may find a few thousand results for that.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



hobojoe said:


> I'm looking for the word depth, which you've claimed LeBron said multiple times now. While you're Twitter searching, check to see if Woj or anyone else has mentioned that LeBron and Carmelo want to play together over the past month. You may find a few thousand results for that.


I'm using depth as a means to describe what Lebron wants. It's literally the exact same thing only in different wording. 

And I'm not saying you're wrong about Lebron wanting to play with Carmelo. For all we know that could be exactly what Lebron's trying to do. But my question is why should I take what you're saying in that regard any more seriously than this when the evidence you're trying to provide is basically the same as mine?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I didn't make this up at all, and I didn't admit to it.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481431359224049664
> Several people reported this as his reasoning in regards to why he opted out. But knowing you you're gonna say "nope, give me his exact quote or else you're making it up" bullshit that you always do.


LeBron:










Not LeBron:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

robert horry on Bosh's contract offer, "what the #[email protected]!"


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Adam said:


> LeBron:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the worst attempt at trolling I've ever seen.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

If anyone ever quotes Woj, Stephen A Smith, Chris "Multiple Sources" Broussard, or any other twitter account and acts like its proof of anything I'll ****ing fly to where you live and gouge your eyes out.


Are you people ****ing retarded? They completely make this shit up. It just blows my mind how some of you think the NBA is an episode of General Hospital. 

"Lebron James has changed his mind and may consider the Cavs now, according to sources who must remain anonymous." 

Why the **** do these guys always have to remain anonymous? Is this some government conspiracy where they're afraid of going to jail? Maybe like the mob and they're going to get wacked? Or hey, maybe they know the Irwins, Dr Pyrex, and the rest of the dummies of the world just eat shit shit up and click links like its going out of style. 

Lebron already knows where hes going you ****ing idiots. He knew last week. He hasn't changed his mind 14 times like twitter is telling you.

I mean ****, some guys are quoting some twitter dude called "The Shark" with a straight face.


****, I just hate the average every day moron. And to clarify, this post is only meant for 51% of the people on this forum. The rest of you, we're cool.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> If anyone ever quotes Woj, Stephen A Smith, Chris "Multiple Sources" Broussard, or any other twitter account and acts like its proof of anything I'll ****ing fly to where you live and gouge your eyes out.


No you won't.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> I'm using depth as a means to describe what Lebron wants. It's literally the exact same thing only in different wording.
> 
> And I'm not saying you're wrong about Lebron wanting to play with Carmelo. For all we know that could be exactly what Lebron's trying to do. But my question is why should I take what you're saying in that regard any more seriously than this when the evidence you're trying to provide is basically the same as mine?


The only thing this post tells me is that you don't know what depth means and you also don't know what literally means. 

Let's quickly summarize and then we'll be done here. The only thing I've said is that if Carmelo signs with Miami, he is absolutely signing to play with LeBron James on the Heat. There is no chance he is going to Miami if LeBron is going somewhere else. That's all I know and I'm not pretending to know anything more. You disagree with that, and you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> No you won't.


You're right. Wouldn't want to **** with a badass from Brook Park, mother ****in' Ohio. 


Keep reading them tweets junior.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

This is why from a general fan standpoint, I liked "The Decision" the first time around. It set an exact date and time when we'd know so people could at least chill out a little bit until that time. As it is, people will just be losing it every day until then. Got the internet going nuts.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

*I did a lot of research in the lab. This is my finding.

LeBron will be Knicks in summer 2015.

That means

Melo will stay in NY.

LeBron will sign 2 yrs deal with opt out course next summer.*


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



hobojoe said:


> The only thing this post tells me is that you don't know what depth means and you also don't know what literally means.
> 
> Let's quickly summarize and then we'll be done here. The only thing I've said is that if Carmelo signs with Miami, he is absolutely signing to play with LeBron James on the Heat. There is no chance he is going to Miami if LeBron is going somewhere else. That's all I know and I'm not pretending to know anything more. You disagree with that, and you couldn't be more wrong.


And yet despite this you have no evidence to back that up, this is about as valuable as what I'm saying. In other words, you're arguing for the sake of arguing with no actual reason to be doing so like you always do.

Ignored.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Ballscientist said:


> *I did a lot of research in the lab. This is my finding.
> 
> LeBron will be Knicks in summer 2015.
> 
> ...


Uh huh.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> And yet despite this you have no evidence to back that up, this is about as valuable as what I'm saying. In other words, you're arguing for the sake of arguing with no actual reason to be doing so like you always do.
> 
> Ignored.


Do you think before you type or do you just regurgitate the same rhetoric regardless of the conversation? My "evidence" that Carmelo would not go to Miami unless LeBron is going to be there too is common sense.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Dee-Zy said:


> SAS is a joke.


In general I agree. Except that one time...



> I don't remember him calling the big 3 in 2010. If anything I remember him yapping his mouth about knowing about it or guessing it but never publicly called it after the fact. I might be a homer because I can't stand the ****ing guy.







Date is June 28, 2010, four days before free agency even began, and "the decision" was on July 8th. Also, this was at a time where most people were saying either he stays in Cleveland, going to Chicago, or going to New York. I don't think too many people were reporting Miami at that point in time, not in the national media at least.

People called him crazy but it happened. It is obviously he has a reliable source somewhere.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



yodurk said:


> In general I agree. Except that one time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes not the only guy who called it. A ton of media heads were calling it. To the rational fan it just didn't seem plausible. 

But to act like Stephen A had some sort of secret source because he talked about this 4 days prior to it happening? Everyone was talking about it.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



cima said:


>


Poor Chris Bosh, possibly left in the wilderness to make $100 million playing on a contender.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Hes not the only guy who called it. A ton of media heads were calling it. To the rational fan it just didn't seem plausible.
> 
> But to act like Stephen A had some sort of secret source because he talked about this 4 days prior to it happening? Everyone was talking about it.


I don't know man. This was 12 days before it happened, not 4. At that point in time there were not many (any I can recall) out there who predicted Lebron AND Bosh would team up with Wade in Miami, at least not before free agency started in 2010. Certainly Miami was being mentioned as one of the 4-5 different teams Lebron himself could go to, likewise with Bosh, but for all of them to play together, that was like some pipe dream "what if" scenario up until free agency was under way. The level of confidence SAS had in that radio interview and linking it to a source of his he'd known for 15 years that the Big 3 would form, it pretty good indication he has at least one very strong source in New York. 

That being said, SAS sources have their limits and not on par with Woj. The big 3 thing seemed like right place, right time for him.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

We Warriors could be murdered by LeBron. Cavs proposed a deal that would send Wiggins to Wolves for Love this morning.

LeBron's sons are at the airport this morning. They are going to Cleveland.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Bogg said:


> Poor Chris Bosh, possibly left in the wilderness to make $100 million playing on a contender.


The GIF would have been much more appropriate if it was D Wade instead of Bosh.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Cavs could make this offer: Wiggins/Deng for Love/first round pick.

Varejao could deal for a first round ........... then sign Melo.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I'd give Lebron fifty bucks if he made Riley do the Heel Turn on Wade


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Ballscientist said:


> Cavs could make this offer: Wiggins/Deng for Love/first round pick.
> 
> Varejao could deal for a first round ........... then sign Melo.


Isn't Deng a free agent? If that's the case, I don't think Cavs can include him in a trade like that if he isn't signed to deal, can they?


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I think Cleveland would regret Wiggins for Love in a couple years.

I don't get the love for Love. He puts up inflated numbers on horrible teams that are actually reasonably talented.

Maybe if he took a few hundred three pointers less it could work - but then you still have a max deal commited to a big man who doesn't protect the rim. The Spurs just showed how valuable a commodity that is.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



edabomb said:


> I think Cleveland would regret Wiggins for Love in a couple years.
> 
> I don't get the love for Love. He puts up inflated numbers on horrible teams that are actually reasonably talented.
> 
> Maybe if he took a few hundred three pointers less it could work - but then you still have a max deal commited to a big man who doesn't protect the rim. The Spurs just showed how valuable a commodity that is.


Well, one of the reasons is because of how deadly a Irving/Lebron/Love trio is. Love is already a great three point shooter who also has good passing abilities. A play where Lebron drives into the lane and either finishes or passes out to an open Kyrie Irving or Kevin Love, once again, both excellent three point shooters, is a play you know they are going to run a shitload of times if this team is actually formed, and most of the time it is going to work. And with someone like David Blatt as the head coach, having Irving, Lebron and Love all on the same team could make life a nightmare for other teams on defense. 

Look at it this way. Wade/Lebron/Bosh was a great trio of franchise-type players. Irving/Lebron/Love is a great trio of players who are not only franchise players but could make each other better. Look at what playing with Lebron did for Mo Williams. Imagine what it could do for Love, or even Irving.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



XxIrvingxX said:


> Well, one of the reasons is because of how deadly a Irving/Lebron/Love trio is. Love is already a great three point shooter who also has good passing abilities. A play where Lebron drives into the lane and either finishes or passes out to an open Kyrie Irving or Kevin Love, once again, both excellent three point shooters, is a play you know they are going to run a shitload of times if this team is actually formed, and most of the time it is going to work. And with someone like David Blatt as the head coach, having Irving, Lebron and Love all on the same team could make life a nightmare for other teams on defense.
> 
> Look at it this way. Wade/Lebron/Bosh was a great trio of franchise-type players. Irving/Lebron/Love is a great trio of players who are not only franchise players but could make each other better. Look at what playing with Lebron did for Mo Williams. Imagine what it could do for Love, or even Irving.


Agree it could work out well - but they give up a lot in Wiggins. Retain Wiggins and you could possibly have a contender for the next decade between him, LeBron and Irving. You also have a rookie contract for the next four seasons in Wiggins which is nothing to sneeze at.

I would be more open to it if they could then bring in some rim protection over the next few years. Not much chance of that with 3 max deals on the books though. In fact this could work out eerily similar to the Heat situation - although you do probably get at least 4 prime years out of these guys before they even start declining.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



edabomb said:


> Agree it could work out well - but they give up a lot in Wiggins. Retain Wiggins and you could possibly have a contender for the next decade between him, LeBron and Irving. You also have a rookie contract for the next four seasons in Wiggins which is nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> I would be more open to it if they could then bring in some rim protection over the next few years. Not much chance of that with 3 max deals on the books though. In fact this could work out eerily similar to the Heat situation - although you do probably get at least 4 prime years out of these guys before they even start declining.


This is why I feel like they need to let Lebron play with the team they have now without dealing for Love right now first. See how good Wiggins is starting out. When you get a player like Wiggins coming out of college, I feel like he's the kind of player you want to have no matter what the situation. He has the potential to be a special kind of player.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

for people that missed the other thread...

a couple things just happened

1. lebron removed Heat from his twitter profile

2. lebron has cover image featuring the phrase "just a kid from akron, OH"

...

just now

LeBron unfollows the Heat on twitter


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487042991068942336
Good for Bosh. I was pretty hard on him during the Finals but he is better than I give him credit for. He gets max $ and still gets to compete for a ring, it's win/win for him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

No shit award goes to that report about Bosh signing a MAX deal with Rockets if Bron leaves. Dumbass award goes to him not taking it now....


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

So how good do the Rockets become if Bosh joins them?


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Unless LeBron makes his decision soon Bosh may have to decide weather to join the Rockets for that max deal before LeBron decides. I don't see Houston letting Parsons walk to Dallas while possibly not getting Bosh anyway. If Bosh signs before they have to match they could potentially have both.


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



PhillySixers87 said:


> Unless LeBron makes his decision soon Bosh may have to decide weather to join the Rockets for that max deal before LeBron decides. I don't see Houston letting Parsons walk to Dallas while possibly not getting Bosh anyway. If Bosh signs before they have to match they could potentially have both.


Yeah I was watching that also. Houston may have overplayed their hand a bit


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487642323174846465


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

You can call me Nostradamus


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I think people are discounting the addition of Bosh to Houston particularly if they keep Parsons. That is a pretty powerhouse team and Bosh and Dwight are fairly good compliments to each other and the most imposing big man duo in the league, especially if Bosh goes back more to the way he used to play.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JNice said:


> I think people are discounting the addition of Bosh to Houston particularly if they keep Parsons. That is a pretty powerhouse team and Bosh and Dwight are fairly good compliments to each other and the most imposing big man duo in the league, especially if Bosh goes back more to the way he used to play.


Bosh is a good fit with the spacing he adds. They are probably the 2nd best team out West now.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

If Houston can manage to keep Terrence Jones while acquiring Bosh, they will be a couple min-level role players away from being on that same level with SAS/OKC. That being said, I still say OKC with a healthy Pau come playoff time would be the favorite in the West.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Bosh isn't going to get any more shots in Houston than he got in Miami, so I hope people aren't expecting some sort of big comeback.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Bosh isn't going to get any more shots in Houston than he got in Miami, so I hope people aren't expecting some sort of big comeback.


Comeback? Did he ever leave?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Bosh isn't going to get any more shots in Houston than he got in Miami, so I hope people aren't expecting some sort of big comeback.


I don't see why not (the more shots). He could be #2 offensive option behind Harden.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

bosh to houston puts them no closer to a championship than last year. bosh just doesn't have it. we are talking about a 3rd-4th option here who wants to be paid like he's still number 1.

harden, dwight, bosh, parson is a pretty good mix of players but extremely flawed. dwight and parson are the only two player who i'd build a contender around. harden and bosh are just big names but their production haven't been living up to their names for 2 years now. harden would need to somehow play average defense and bosh needs to be more assertive on offense. i still see them as playoff fodder against the west's top teams. you know, the real contenders of the west. this team would lose to the blazers all over again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

lol this forum's low opinion of Bosh (and certain others) is so ridiculous at times.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Dissonance said:


> lol this forum's low opinion of Bosh (and certain others) is so ridiculous at times.


Don't lump us all in with the Bosh haters. I still think he's a top 5 (or 6) PF. Great addition for the Rockets if they can get it done.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JNice said:


> I don't see why not (the more shots). He could be #2 offensive option behind Harden.


Am I the only one who has heard of Dwight Howard? If Bosh is the second option over him he'll be crying on twitter and to the media at the first sign of criticism. 

And James Harden is one of the leagues worst chuckers. There's no Lebron looking to get him shots now. Just a bunch of me first pussies trying to get theirs.

Put me down as saying Houston is second round at best.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Bosh to Houston would make Houston a legit threat to SA.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Dissonance said:


> lol this forum's low opinion of Bosh (and certain others) is so ridiculous at times.


He's a good player. I spent most of the playoffs last year defending him.

That doesn't change that he's a passive guy who will be playing with 2 prima donna's.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Am I the only one who has heard of Dwight Howard? If Bosh is the second option over him he'll be crying on twitter and to the media at the first sign of criticism.
> 
> And Jame Harden is one of the leagues worst chuckers. There's no Lebron looking to get him shots now. Just a bunch of me first pussies trying to get theirs.
> 
> Put me down as saying Houston is second round at best.


I think I may have heard of Dwight Howard. And I think it's pretty safe to say nobody really looks at Howard as a big-time, goto offensive threat. I am pretty sure Dwight, at this point, would admit Bosh is a better OFFENSIVE player than him.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Dissonance said:


> lol this forum's low opinion of Bosh (and certain others) is so ridiculous at times.


Yeah I agree. He was a third option in Miami and they won titles. He could be the third (or fourth if they also sign Parsons) option in Houston so I don't see why it wouldn't work. 

If Houston gets Bosh+Parsons, and don't have success, it'll be b/c of poor PG play and/or poor coaching.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JNice said:


> I think I may have heard of Dwight Howard. And I think it's pretty safe to say nobody really looks at Howard as a big-time, goto offensive threat. I am pretty sure Dwight, at this point, would admit Bosh is a better OFFENSIVE player than him.


Dwight thinks Dwight is a huge offensive threat.

I'm not sure Dwight thought Kobe was a better offensive threat than him.

As I said, he's a prima donna.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



Dissonance said:


> lol this forum's low opinion of Bosh (and certain others) is so ridiculous at times.


i don't know how others rate him but you can probably figure why people don't think he's very good. dude plays hard on D but is an average rebounder for a guy who is getting paid the max. his offensive game is also extremely passive, nevermind rather one dimensional as he is basically a jump shooter. he is more comfortable driving for layups than utilizing any actual post moves.

aldridge, on the other hand, although his main strength is also being a ridiculously good jumpshooter has a legit post game(arguably the best in the game right now). he is lightyears ahead of bosh.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Bosh is a good player and much better than I gave him credit for in the playoffs. But the truth is he is a disappearing act when the moment is big. He fits in great with Houston but at the same time, who's creating shots for him now? Harden?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Dwight thinks Dwight is a huge offensive threat.
> 
> I'm not sure Dwight thought Kobe was a better offensive threat than him.
> 
> As I said, he's a prima donna.


Well that may be true. I have not yet completed my comprehensive psychoanalysis on Dwight.

That being said Dwight may be smart enough to realize if he wants to win a championship he just needs to focus on rebounding and getting back to DPOY form. If he were to do that they could be a very serious threat. If he doesn't, then yeah, maybe WCF but probably no rings.

And maybe Bosh will realize he is not Kyle Korver and go back to midrange/highpost and attacking the basket and be a 20+ ppg scorer for the Rockets.

Those are both things that could happen.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JNice said:


> Well that may be true. I have not yet completed my comprehensive psychoanalysis on Dwight.
> 
> That being said Dwight may be smart enough to realize if he wants to win a championship he just needs to focus on rebounding and getting back to DPOY form. If he were to do that they could be a very serious threat. If he doesn't, then yeah, maybe WCF but probably no rings.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot of maybes man.

I know two for sures though. Dwight has complained at some point about not getting enough touches on every team he's on, and Chris Bosh welcomed being the no stress third option in Miami and has shied away from the paint.

I'll be extremely surprised if he ever averages 20ppg again.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> Thats a lot of maybes man.
> 
> I know two for sures though. Dwight has complained at some point about not getting enough touches on every team he's on, and Chris Bosh welcomed being the no stress third option in Miami and has shied away from the paint.
> 
> I'll be extremely surprised if he ever averages 20ppg again.


I'll put $7.35 on Bosh scoring 20+ sometime in the next 2-3 years if he goes to the Rockets.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JNice said:


> I'll put $7.35 on Bosh scoring 20+ sometime in the next 2-3 years if he goes to the Rockets.


$7.50. A real man does increments of .50, not .05. 

Don't be a chump.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Bosh &Howard are a perfect 4/5 tandem oncourt as well as being two goofballs off it

Harden will have a disappointed "is this my life" face for the next 3 years

but they don't beat the Spurs or Thunder next year


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



R-Star said:


> $7.50. A real man does increments of .50, not .05.
> 
> Don't be a chump.


That's insanity. I don't have a money tree and I'm not that confident in the words coming out of my fingers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JNice said:


> That's insanity. I don't have a money tree and I'm not that confident in the words coming out of my fingers.


I hate you so much.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487699439872917504


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

It would be cool to see Bosh go back to old school Bosh where he actually was a 20/10 guy that could take over a game. That being said I don't see why he would stay in Miami, despite the fact that they can pay him more.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487702985540378624


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Didn't think Miami would offer Bosh a max. Guess they are trying to keep hold of what they can but wow, max?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



kbdullah said:


> Didn't think Miami would offer Bosh a max. Guess they are trying to keep hold of what they can but wow, max?


They kinda have to if they want to keep him. If you're weighing options of max and better team vs less than max and worse team, it would be quite an easy decision.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

It would be kind of funny if Houston jumped through all those hoops for him and Bosh just decided to stay in Miami. Does Bosh have kids? Wife and kids could vote for staying obviously if they're happy there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Bosh is just a weird dude honestly. 

Stuck to his guns about staying in Miami despite Bron not communicating with him. I mean if he likes the city that much, make your own decision. 

Houston gives him the best chance to compete, that team is legit with or without him.

The heat are done for.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Woj says he is staying ... Bosh is just a punk man. I mean didn't he leave Toronto to go 'win'. Now he's going to stay with a sinking Miami team. What?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487713088951447552


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

So then what do the Rockets do?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Bosh joining Rockets, LeBron leaving Miami for sure now?*



HB said:


> Woj says he is staying ... Bosh is just a punk man. I mean didn't he leave Toronto to go 'win'. Now he's going to stay with a sinking Miami team. What?


Miami actually showed the ability to put a team together, and has more avenues to improve going forward and Toronto didn't. Not sure how he's a punk for staying in Miami. Just because he left Toronto where he couldn't find any success doesn't mean he should leave Miami where he has found success.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



RollWithEm said:


> So then what do the Rockets do?


Maybe go after Gasol quick and try to get him before signing Parsons.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Man, Rockets must be pissed.

Lost Lin and a pick and didn't get Bosh. And now they have to decide if they are going to match Parson's offer sheet. Oddly enough seems like Bosh is ending up looking like a bigger dick than Lebron is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Bosh joining Rockets, LeBron leaving Miami for sure now?*



l0st1 said:


> Miami actually showed the ability to put a team together, and has more avenues to improve going forward and Toronto didn't. Not sure how he's a punk for staying in Miami. Just because he left Toronto where he couldn't find any success doesn't mean he should leave Miami where he has found success.


They aren't going to win a title with two aging stars. They are a playoff team I guess, but Wade is done or close to it. Bosh left Toronto because he couldn't handle being the man, he's definitely going to be the guy at Miami. Funny though, Toronto probably has a brighter outlook than the Heat right now.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Cue the "Can Miami get Melo!?" talk.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I like it, it's funny since Houston is going to end up having to pay Parsons and getting nothing. Wonder if the Asik and Lin moves are going to get yanked now.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



JNice said:


> Maybe go after Gasol quick and try to get him before signing Parsons.


I was leaning towards saying Gasol but he didn't fit well D12 when they were in LA.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

That's pretty huge for the Heat and their future. Would've been a tragedy and d-day for them if he left too. Really thought he was going to Houston, but good for Bosh staying with Wade. 

Miami still a threat in the East with Wade/Bosh and they'll still have some cap.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

PLOT TWIST: Melo actually replaces Lebron in south beach!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



TheAnswer said:


> That's pretty huge for the Heat and their future. Would've been a tragedy and d-day for them if he left too. Really thought he was going to Houston, but good for Bosh staying with Wade.
> 
> Miami still a *threat* in the East with Wade/Bosh and they'll still have some cap.


threat?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



UD40 said:


> Cue the "Can Miami get Melo!?" talk.


Most they could offer him is something like 4 yrs 65 million isn't it? So that does not make any sense. If he was down for that he'd go to the Bulls, which I haven't closed the door on yet.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

The Le Batard Show is trolling SO HARD right now on air.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

I'm not surprised about Bosh. I think he wouldn't have even opted out if the team or his teammates didn't tell him to. He point blank told people last year that he would stay in Miami even if LeBron leaves.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Wade/Bosh in Miami might be a minor threat in the EAST but only if Wade is really Wade. If he's only half Wade they are very middle of the pack as is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



UD40 said:


> The Le Batard Show is trolling SO HARD right now on air.


This kick Bosh out to bring in Melo bit is pretty interesting ...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Lol there's no way Melo can go to the Heat with Bosh getting that fat contract. Good for Bosh though. Poor Houston lol.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*



HB said:


> threat?


Why not?

I'm not putting them in the Cavs/Pacers/Bulls/etc. tier, but if Wade can be somewhat Flash and Bosh becoming a first option like he was in Toronto I don't see why not.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Miami needs to get the Wade deal done, obviously at a decent number and then try to pick up a major piece. They still have a huge cap number at the moment because they have have like 8 or 9 cap holds and the one on Wade is huge

Haslem's cap hold is a big deal, he's 8.6 and Chalmers is 7.6. You can renounce Chalmers obviously, but you got to show loyalty to Haslem I'd guess


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: TWITTER: Bosh Finalizing Deal to Remain With Heat*

Bill Simmons recalls a good point - Miami fans walked out early in LeBron's last home game with the Heat.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I so want to see Stephenson sign in Miami. Get'er done.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Houston gets left at the alter after dumping Asik and Lin. Would've been deadly with Bosh. 


At least @Wade2Bosh can keep his name.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to mediocrity, Miami


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: Poor Houston. 

This makes Heat/Cavs even more interesting.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Wonder if Houston can pull a trade for a different power forward in time to match Parsons? Also...looks like Heat are talking to Deng now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487725797776834560


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole / Wade / Deng / McRoberts / Bosh ??

Well, it ain't championship, but we will still be a playoff team in the East.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Definitely a playoff team. Bosh cost out the ass but in this circumstance, I suppose it was worth it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Someone is going to cash in from Houston getting forced to heave up the Hail Mary before time expires on the Mavs Offer sheet


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It would be a lot more interesting to LeBron play against his old team if his old team doesn't stink so bad. Bosh, Wade and one other pretty good player would accomplish that I think. Lance or Deng maybe.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Diable said:


> Someone is going to cash in from Houston getting forced to heave up the Hail Mary before time expires on the Mavs Offer sheet


Why would they pay luxury taxes for a B-list player? Cuban set that Parsons deal too high for them to do that.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Sure didn't expect that. 

The funny thing is, the Broussards of the world will just completely forget they said a few hours ago that Bosh to Houston was 100% if Bron left.

****ing talking head idiots.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Is Bosh signing this deal for real?
How reliable are these sources?

Houston needs to sign a Forward in a day? Before matching Cubans deal I guess.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Houston should just take on Boozer lol


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

If I were Rockets, I will offer Wade 4 yrs 83 million contract. Upset!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Haha Wade is a ten million a year player oil. And we already have Harden.


Why destroy our franchise?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

hroz said:


> Haha Wade is a ten million a year player oil. And we already have Harden.
> 
> 
> Why destroy our franchise?


for comedy?


----------



## PhillySixers87 (Jul 29, 2010)

Houston should call Gasol ASAP just to reunite him and Howard in the frontcourt haha


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

e-monk said:


> for comedy?


Black comedy.......


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

wade at sg and harden at sf! imagine how many points they'd give up every night!


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Actually this move helps Houston. Not signing Bosh to that terrible contract was a good thing. Moving Lin to the Lakers was even better. Now they need quality pieces around Howard and Harden.

Gasol
Deng
Ariza 

All at a cheaper price tag than Bosh


----------



## goodfoot (Feb 28, 2009)

They need to work quick if they want Parsons too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hroz said:


> Black comedy.......


You racist....


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Pablo5 said:


> Actually this move helps Houston. Not signing Bosh to that terrible contract was a good thing. Moving Lin to the Lakers was even better. Now they need quality pieces around Howard and Harden.
> 
> Gasol
> Deng
> ...


I think either Deng or Ariza signs in Miami...and whichever of Dallas/Houston that _doesn't_ get Parsons will sign the other.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

With the better numbers he'll post without LeBron, how long before someone creates a 'Is Chris Bosh the best power forward in the league?' thread?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

With LeBron gone, who runs the offense ?? Especially when Wade takes his games off ?

Bosh will put up number now there is nothing to play for. 118M is a lot of money. I'd play anywhere for that.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Ben said:


> With the better numbers he'll post without LeBron, how long before someone creates a 'Is Chris Bosh the best power forward in the league?' thread?


yeah that ain't gonna happen. he might post 22ppg 9reb but he'll look anything but like the best pf doing it. it's pretty clear he's just a jumpshooting big who plays good D. he doesn't have the intangibles and he doesn't have the full offensive repertoire.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I am really looking forward to the Miami Heat going through an almighty drop off. 

If I was a Heat fan, I'd be livid with paying Bosh this much money, especially over 5 years.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

what drop off? don't you know we are about to enter the Norris Cole era?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

e-monk said:


> what drop off? don't you know we are about to enter the Norris Cole era?


It's the perfect set up. All of these guys have no where to hide when they drop -20 wins this year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They're apparently trying to get Deng so Cole/Napier Wade, Deng, McRoberts, Bosh, Granger. If Wade shows up and plays like he gives a crap it's not a bad Eastern Conference team. If he doesn't cost you too much, then you can fill in a bit. It's not going to get you far in the playoffs, but they should make it to the playoffs.

Of course Wade probably winces a lot and falls down from the weight of his jaw and hurts himself, at least while the Heat are playing defense.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I really hope that Deng goes elsewhere. He is one of my favourite players, would hate to have to root against him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> They're apparently trying to get Deng so Cole/Napier Wade, Deng, McRoberts, Bosh, Granger. If Wade shows up and plays like he gives a crap it's not a bad Eastern Conference team. If he doesn't cost you too much, then you can fill in a bit. It's not going to get you far in the playoffs, but they should make it to the playoffs.
> 
> Of course Wade probably winces a lot and falls down from the weight of his jaw and hurts himself, at least while the Heat are playing defense.


In the East even if Wade is barely Wade they'll make the playoffs. Hard to imagine them making it far.

Here's hoping for a Heat vs Cavs first round matchup.


----------

